# Waterspout today!



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is a pic of a waterspout that touched down about 2 miles from my house today. The picture was taken by a man on Jekyll Island Georgia. I live to the right of the bridge. Messed up part? I never heard the sirens. I was out running errands at the time. Missed photo op too...bummer!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

stop torturing me!! lol jk it is really pretty


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lvandert said:


> stop torturing me!! lol jk it is really pretty


LOL..sorry, but I'm really bummed I missed it too...sigh


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome pic. Maybe you won't miss the next one. lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Worst thing we have are dust devils


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Awesome pic. Maybe you won't miss the next one. lol


Yeah, I'm hoping I don't miss the next one...but, I do hope it misses me!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

We used to get those little guys a lot when we lived in Key Largo; between the water spouts and the hurricanes, people are boarding up their homes and evacuating every other day.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

toad said:


> We used to get those little guys a lot when we lived in Key Largo; between the water spouts and the hurricanes, people are boarding up their homes and evacuating every other day.


Yeah, we have lived in Brunswick for 5 years now, and have been lucky with not getting hit by any of the hurricanes or tornadoes that have been in the area. I think it's the curve of coastline that we sit in that allows us to escape most of them.


----------

